# mouse touchpad suddenly stopped scrolling



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

My touchpad on my dell XPS m1530 laptop has suddenly stopped scrolling. I have checked in the hardware settings and made sure that the "scroll lock" is not locked. Those are both set correctly. The pointer works fine, it moves everywhere I need it to, I just can't scroll down pages anymore. Any ideas? Hopefully it is just something simple that I have overlooked.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Which OS?
Have you checked the settings in the Control Panel?
Have you tried System Restore to a date when it last worked?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> Which OS?
> Have you checked the settings in the Control Panel?
> Have you tried System Restore to a date when it last worked?


Vista Ultimate 32 bit
Yes
No


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Happens to mine in Firefox from time to time - a restart of Firefox and/or the computer fixes it. Sounds like your problem is a bit deeper than that though.

Is there a driver update available for it?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Mr. Fowler, I just did a system restore and it worked. Thank you. Tom, It also had the latest driver. Not real sure why it just stopped working. Only software change was a microsoft update. Strange, but its working. Thanks.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

System restore has been a lifesaver for me over the years. It never fails to repair things I have screwed up


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

davring said:


> System restore has been a lifesaver for me over the years. It never fails to repair things I have screwed up


Ha ha you're right:lol:


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Glad it worked out.
System Restore can be a lifesaver, until you get bitten by a bug. Then it starts blueprinting the virus along with everything else.


----------

